# ca chauffe dur ?



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Selon le type de matériau sur lequel on pose nos powerbook (un alu, pour moi), la diffusion de la chaleur est différente.
 Quels sont les matériaux sur lesquels nos bêtes de course chauffent le moins ?
 - le bois ?
 - le stratifié ?
 - le métal ?
 - le plexiglass, le verre ?

 J'ai du mal à me faire une opinion, je suis preneur de la votre. Ca m'aidera à dessiner mon nouveau bureau...


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Selon le type de matériau sur lequel on pose nos powerbook (un alu, pour moi), la diffusion de la chaleur est différente.
> Quels sont les matériaux sur lesquels nos bêtes de course chauffent le moins ?
> - le bois ?
> - le stratifié ?
> ...



Bah celles qui absorbent la chaleur, donc pas le bois, mais plutôt les métaux ou les céramiques, enfin je crois.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

Les céramiques sont des matérieux réfractaires.... qui n'absorbent donc que tres lentement la chaleur.

Le mieux ce sont les métaux (en choisissant les plus conducteurs... tels que l'alu, le cuivre, le platine, l'or)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Selon le type de matériau sur lequel on pose nos powerbook (un alu, pour moi), la diffusion de la chaleur est différente.
> Quels sont les matériaux sur lesquels nos bêtes de course chauffent le moins ?


  En tous cas pas les testicules...


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Les céramiques sont des matérieux réfractaires.... qui n'absorbent donc que tres lentement la chaleur.
> 
> Le mieux ce sont les métaux (en choisissant les plus conducteurs... tels que l'alu, le cuivre, le platine, l'or)



vrai

j'ai un bureau en bois, mon PB chauffe pas mal, sur une table en verre ça chauffe moins, je pense bientot mettre une fine couche d'alu sur mon bureau, pour l'esthetique et le changement, et puis aussi pour la dissipation de la chaleur, je prépare l'hiver qui va venir vite...


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas pas les testicules...


  Tu veux dire que ça, c'est dangereux ? :rateau:


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

pourquoi tu ne fais pas un plan en bois avec des trous dedans pour faire une circulation d'air  de dessous vers le pb ?


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que ça, c'est dangereux ? :rateau:


il y a beaucoup de choses dangereuses dans la photo, tu pourrais preciser


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

Et sur le lit???


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Septembre 2004)

J'me lance (au risque de paraître ridicule):

Je suis vautré tous les soirs sur le canapé du salon avec mon alu 12... et je fais la rotation avec des coussins... qui absorbent la chaleur. J'évite ainsi le déclenchement du ventilo et mes gonades sont épargnés de tout syndrome d'échauffement prématuré .

Sinon, la table basse avec les careaux absorbent très bien la chaleur, alors que le ventilo démarre assez tôt sur le bureau en bois.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

C'est bizarre j'ai un bureau en bois et j'ai jamais entendu les ventillos se déclencher


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Septembre 2004)

(Ca y est, ils viennent de se déclencher)

Mais tu as un 15".... ceci explique aussi cela. C'est d'ailleurs la seule raison pour laquelle je prendrais un 15 aujourd'hui.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

Oui c"est vrai...


----------



## Marcus (6 Septembre 2004)

je confirme 
sur le bureau en bois les ventilos de mon alu12 demarrent plus vite que sur la table en verre.
et si on le met dans le lit, il faut faire attention a pas lui boucher les entrees et sortie d'air avec la couette ou les draps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

dans tout les cas... la couette du lit... pas conducteur du tout (surtout au prés de la copine...  ) 

  j'ai jamais vu  mon ibook chauffé autant que dans le lit...   :rose:


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Selon le type de matériau sur lequel on pose nos powerbook (un alu, pour moi), la diffusion de la chaleur est différente.
> Quels sont les matériaux sur lesquels nos bêtes de course chauffent le moins ?
> - le bois ?
> - le stratifié ?
> ...



C'est un tout petit peu compliqué parce que la surface peut jouer autant que le matériau et que la chaleur n'esst pas toute évacuée par le support, loin s'en faut :
- question matériau, un bon conducteur évacue plus facilement la chaleur qu'un mauvais. J'ai la flemme d'aller chercher les tables   Disons que les métaux à commencer par le cuivre (j'éviterait de parler de ceux qui coûtent trop cher  ) mais l'alu, et la ferraille aussi évacuent bien. Encore faut-il que la surface conductrice ait une épaisseur suffisante : un plaque d'or de 1/100e de millimètre n'évacuera pas grand-chose en horizontal malgré la bonne conductivité. Pour plus de détails, faites-vous un petit calcul d'ailette  

Le bois, le verre, etc. sont moins conducteurs. Mais beaucoup de choses peuvent se passer au niveau du contact entre l'ordi et le support : le contact peut être sur toute la surface ou au contraire sur quelques points suivant la rugosité de la chose. Dans ce cas, la chaleur est évacuée plus difficilement vers le support. Les pâtes thermiques que les bidouilleurs et overclockers versent à foison dans leurs bécanes ont pour bu d'améliorer cette surface de contact entre la source chaude et "l'évacuateur" de chaleur.

Mais tout ça en fait risque de ne pas jouer autant qu'on le croirait pour la bonne raison qu'une bonne partie de la chaleur est évacuée non à travers le support mais par l'air environnant l'ordi : par convection. L'air est un bon isolant (les isolants classiques sont essentiellement des bulles d'air) mais tant qu'il ne circule pas, or il a tendance à circuler et les ventilateurs en rajoutent. Il suffit d'un léger courant d'air pour évacuer beaucoup de chaleur (pourvu que celle-ci puisse être transférée facilement de l'intérieur de l'ordi à sa surface extérieure, c'est là qu'une coque en alu peut être efficace).

Sur un lit, enfin sur une couverture, non seulement, on risque de bloquer les entrées ou les sorties d'air, mais on bloque également la convection sous la machine et comme la couverture est mauvaise conductrice, ça a tendance à chauffer.

Si on veut se donner des sujets de thèse,  on pourrait se poser la question de savoir si la surface du bois, surtout du bois brut, moins lisse que du verre, ne favorise pas les turbulences, lesquelles augmentent très sensiblement les transferts par convection. L'épaisseur optimale d'éventuels patins afin d'obtenir un nombre de Reynolds (convection forcée) ou de Raleigh (convection naturelle) permettant un meilleur écoulement.

En conclusion, si vous ne voulez pas coller votre portable sur une grosse tôle, un très léger courant d'air risque d'être la meilleure façon d'éviter de chauffer à vos powerbooks. Et ceci n'est pas une plaisanterie   

PS. Pour ceux qui ont suivi, nous étudierons la prochaine fois pourquoi, en raison des transferts par rayonnement, votre portable chauffera moins la nuit au Sahara ou plus généralement par une nuit claire qu'avec cette cochonnerie de marin qui traîne par ici tout ça à cause de sigma T 4 et de Monsieur Stefan.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

bref, en conclusion, on retiendrat (c plus trivial certes...) : "soufflez sur votre portable" !


 bon, je sors avant qu'on me jéte...

 @ Luc G : t'as fait une thése sur les materiaux, et leur conductivité ?!?  :rateau:


----------



## maousse (7 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si on veut se donner des sujets de thèse,  on pourrait se poser la question de savoir si la surface du bois, surtout du bois brut, moins lisse que du verre, ne favorise pas les turbulences, lesquelles augmentent très sensiblement les transferts par convection. L'épaisseur optimale d'éventuels patins afin d'obtenir un nombre de Reynolds (convection forcée) ou de Raleigh (convection naturelle) permettant un meilleur écoulement.


en gros, je crois que j'ai suivi, je vais mettre des pattes à ce machin pour mon prochain bureau    





merci LucBricol'tout    :love:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2004)

Mais moi je trouve qu'il chauffe plus quand il est sur secteur que sur batterie


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> en gros, je crois que j'ai suivi, je vais mettre des pattes à ce machin pour mon prochain bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Et n'oublie pas de souffler !  Je le répète : pour la convection, il faut que l'air circule. Lla conduction, ça peut être très bon aussi mais il faut avoir un bon contact, je ne me rappelle même plus s'il y a des patins sous les pbs, s'il n'y en a pas, le refroidissement par conduction doit être jouable sur une surface appropriée (pour ma palourde avec le revêtement plastoc, pas d'hésitation)


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je trouve qu'il chauffe plus quand il est sur secteur que sur batterie


 Ce serait tout à fait logique, au moins quand la batterie n'est pas complètement chargée au départ : la charge de la batterie se fait avec des pertes qui se transforment en chaleur.


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> @ Luc G : t'as fait une thése sur les materiaux, et leur conductivité ?!?  :rateau:


 Presque mais pas vraiment, je suis plus généraliste : thermique et énergétique


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est un tout petit peu compliqué parce que la surface peut jouer autant que le matériau et que la chaleur n'esst pas toute évacuée par le support, loin s'en faut ...


  

La bête du Gévaudan rulez !!!

 Je savais que j'obtiendrais une explication détaillée. Là, c'est quasi un tp. 
 Merci Luc. Je crois que je vais me mettre à la recherche de plaques d'aluminium oxydé usagées, de celles dont on se sert encore parfois en impression offset, pour recouvrir une partie du bois... 
 L'aluminium oxydé, c'est bon aussi ?


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

ma pomme a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu ne fais pas un plan en bois avec des trous dedans pour faire une circulation d'air de dessous vers le pb ?





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...
> En conclusion, si vous ne voulez pas coller votre portable sur une grosse tôle, un très léger courant d'air risque d'être la meilleure façon d'éviter de chauffer à vos powerbooks. Et ceci n'est pas une plaisanterie   ...



bah moi je ferais pas ça, par ce qu'entre le rapport d'efficacité d'une plaque et un petit filet d'air, benh ta plaque..... tu peux la jeter offset ou pas 

je pencherais plutôt pour créer un mouvement de convection naturelle (c'est vrai quand c'est chaud dans l'assiete du souffle


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La bête du Gévaudan rulez !!!
> 
> Je savais que j'obtiendrais une explication détaillée. Là, c'est quasi un tp.
> Merci Luc. Je crois que je vais me mettre à la recherche de plaques d'aluminium oxydé usagées, de celles dont on se sert encore parfois en impression offset, pour recouvrir une partie du bois...
> L'aluminium oxydé, c'est bon aussi ?


L'alu oxydé perd mieux sa châleur par rayonnement car mat et foncé. Mais pourquoi pas faire un bureau en métal watercoolé et faire un article sur macbidouille ?


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'alu oxydé perd mieux sa châleur par rayonnement car mat et foncé. Mais pourquoi pas faire un bureau en métal watercoolé et faire un article sur macbidouille ?


 Un type a fait presque ça, publié sur overclokeronline. Mais ils ont changé leur logiciel de forum, et je ne suis pas arrivé à retrouver le post entier, à partir du seul résumé de pcimpact....! Nice job, indeed!!

 (t'as pas une jolie plaque d'ardoise de 1x2, dans ton labo? , ça pourrait le faire aussi... )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (t'as pas une jolie plaque d'ardoise de 1x2, dans ton labo? , ça pourrait le faire aussi... )


si mais malheureusement y a un fossile d'archéoptéryx sur la face, ça déstabiliserait trop ton mac


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

tu achete un bureau en bois d'arbre, tu fais une ouverture de 700 mm sur 400 mm tu colle une tolle perforée du plus bel effet (tolartois fait ça très bien ) et hop bureau unique et ventilation EFFICACE


----------



## GrandGibus (7 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je trouve qu'il chauffe plus quand il est sur secteur que sur batterie



Si t'es en mode automatique dans le réglage des performances, c'est logique:la fréquence du proc doit être plus élevée... et donc, ça chauffe plus ! 

Sans parler de l'apport de chaleur par l'accu en charge.


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu achete un bureau en bois d'arbre, tu fais une ouverture de 700 mm sur 400 mm tu colle une tolle perforée du plus bel effet (tolartois fait ça très bien ) et hop bureau unique et ventilation EFFICACE


 On lui parle esthétique, et il répond trottoirs...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On lui parle esthétique, et il répond trottoirs...



LOL. Bon perso je serais toi j'irais dans les serrureries chercher l'alu le plus proche du pb et demanderaait a le faire mettre sur une planche de bois


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

roooh je suis un artiste incompris


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> roooh je suis un artiste incompris


tu es surtout un modo vert et lui rose donc en assez mauvaise posture


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es surtout un modo vert et lui rose donc en assez mauvaise posture


et toi tu es un moustachu bleu donc....   
bon une fois que vous aurez decidé de la plaque a four cliquez ici


----------

